# Do you use your hands while talking?



## Jagbas (Jul 8, 2015)

Eh, reinforcing the italian stereotype here: yes i do, a lot  One thing i want to point out, though, is that real italian gesticulation has usually nothing to do with how it's depicted on the internet.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

I do,yes. Gesticulating. People comment on it sometimes.


----------



## StrikerEureka (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes, I talk with my hands probably more than I'm aware of. I feel odd when I don't.

I find that holding a cup of coffee or a drink suppresses this habit and has the same comfortable feeling as if I were using my hands to supplement my speech.


----------



## Fynest One (Jun 26, 2013)

I talk with my hands a lot. Funny thing is, I did not realize it until recently. I make videos on Youtube and when I watch myself once I am done recording, I'm like " Geez, have I always done this. It's so annoying". hahaharoud:


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

*All the time...*


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

No, I use my eyes. They are so Intense I could cut you into pieces.


----------



## _XXX_ (Oct 25, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> No, I use my eyes. They are so Intense I could cut you into pieces.


*That sounds......exciting?
each:
*


----------



## AliceKettle (Feb 2, 2014)

As in, do I know how to use sign language? No. Otherwise, yeah, sometimes, I move my hands in gestures that make no sense when I'm talking because I'm feeling eager or anxious.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Rarely. I only do it if I am talking to someone I am comfortable around. Most of the time I'm just stiff.


----------



## MisterPerfect (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes, I do 

Apparently, it's stereotypical for Italians and Hispanics to do this kind of thing too I guess 

I have a bad habit of talking with my hands, flailing around when I say the thing, and exaggerating motions as I talk and people have pointed it out.

I also sometimes make sound effects out of a habit to go along with those gestures but often I don't realize I'm doing it unless someone points it out.


----------



## Tazzie (Jun 5, 2016)

Yess I move my hands alot when I talk. Sometimes I'm not sure why. but definetly helps keep calm.


----------



## Turelie (Jul 22, 2010)

Not much unless I am frustrated or upset at which point I start waving my arms around. It's garnered some jokes that I'm getting ready to take off. lol


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

When I really know what I'm talking about my arms and hands go airborne. When they do in an argument, expect a tough debate.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I move my face. XD

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

I don't make big gestures or fly my hands all around my body and face like it's cardio, but I do move my hands some, in an illustrative manner:wink:


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

I gesticulate a lot with my hands and fingers, especially my thumbs...and no, not to 'curse' at somebody. Although, there are times I really want to. When I'm happy or excited they arch upward. When alarmed or angry as all heck, my thumbs extend out as far away from my hand as possible then hook. Read somewhere that it's linked to biochemical reactions in the hippocampus, but I can't seem to find the article.


----------



## severn (Jun 24, 2016)

No, I dont, just rarely and when I do its just for emphasize what Im trying to say. Im pretty stoic and restrained with body and face reactions but relaxed at the same time.


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I usually make hand gestures to go along with what I'm saying, in a way. I've also been told that my facial expressions are very animated when I'm speaking.


----------



## Lone Adventurer (Jul 2, 2016)

Yes?


----------



## root0 (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes, My middle finger.


----------

